# Henry seems to be making himself at home. (pic overload)



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well we are on the 4th day of Henry being here. He seems to be settling in and Milly and Tilly are settling down. They will now eat together and I caught them all on the cat tree.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sleep time


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, i love the one of them all on the cat tree.,,:biggrin:,:thumbup1:,_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _what lovely pictures, i love the one of them all on the cat tree.,,:biggrin:,:thumbup1:,_


Thank you, he's moved from my daughters knee onto the cat tree, currently using a kong as a pillow.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Manage to upload it here goes


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How adorable!! He is soooo gorgeous, what a beautiful colour!! The 3 of them look so cute on the tree together!! :biggrin: I have several of those toys for mine - the orange cube they've had since yesterday and loving it!! Also one of those race tracks, and the Kong kickeroo!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Ha ha, the young "man" Henry, knows where the warmer place to sleep is. He's gorgeous and so playful (I am repetitive, I think).


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

fantastic photos  very adorable!
i love the scratch post and all the toys i also have that orage cube and the Kong kickeroo's  really like that 3 way tunnel at the moment they have 2 seperate tunnels and then a leapard print one, but really want to get one of those


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

id say this kitty cat is spoilt!!! :001_tt2:

oh jo hes gorgeous and how could you not spoil him?? hes gorgeous!! totally in love with him congratulations and he looks like hes settled in so well! 

he looks so happy cant wait to see more pics as hes growing hes a beautiful boy! xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you he is lovely, he never stops eating lol. I'm sure he has grown since we got him. He doesn't like being ignored either


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He's getting on with Milly and Tilly now as well. More Pics










Does my bum look big in this????



























Enjoy


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

Very cute 
got to ask the yellow square were did u find it,
and is it the ones that u can buy extra n tunnels that fit together xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

AlexTurley said:


> Very cute
> got to ask the yellow square were did u find it,
> and is it the ones that u can buy extra n tunnels that fit together xxx


I got it off Amazon, but you can get them off Purrinhearts as well. No you cant' add a tunnel to it.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks  
it looks like double trouble with the fish  . xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Just over a week since Henry has arrived, he's getting on with Milly and Tilly the only hissing and growling we have now is when they have had enough of Henry constantly jumping on them


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


>


looks more like, 'for god sake put your buttons down and fuzz me' kinda poze,,,,, lol


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

:001_tt1: Ahh 3 such beautiful kitties!!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> :001_tt1: Ahh 3 such beautiful kitties!!!! :001_tt1:


Thank you very much x


----------



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

Lovely cats  You have got nice accesories for them


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So many great photos there Jo :thumbup: Young Henry looks very much at home and what an adorable boy he is growing up to be :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> So many great photos there Jo :thumbup: Young Henry looks very much at home and what an adorable boy he is growing up to be :001_wub:


Thanks Lynn. You were right about red/creams, he's certainly living up to it. He's got into the habit of sleeping on my hubby's pillow, everytime hubby moves he taps him on his head as if to say you've woken me up.:biggrin:


----------



## sharon7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lovely pics and gorgeous cats


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Such beautiful babies & Henry is sooooo cute.
Love all your photos especially the bum one!!:ciappa: I know i might sound strange but its my favourite


----------



## kate8888 (Jun 16, 2011)

How lovely! Henry seems very happy!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_I think we need LOTS MORE pictures of Henry ,,,_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

More pics couldn't resist putting these on




























The girls tortie colouring is really starting to show up now.

They get fed on top of the sideboard so that the dogs don't nick their food.


----------

